# Monologues/1st person short stories.



## tekra lupain (Aug 4, 2012)

I've always found the easiest way to express a story and summon up emotion in words was through a monologue depicting a character in 1st person replaying an emotional event in their voice to some unknown person, or even to them-self.

wandering through the story building mystery until it plummets into what dark thing happened or snuggles into a warm comfy metaphorical couch by an open fire. Mainly the first statement however, its just a good way of telling sad emotions and venting so my point is.

I challenge you to write some monologues, they could be yourself or a made up character, a point in your life or a metaphorical parallel of an event in your life. anything!

...And then when you're done post the link here.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8573255/ sorry you have to download. its short.


----------



## Conker (Aug 7, 2012)

My problem with first person stories is that it ruins some of the suspense for them. If the main character is in peril but the book isn't over, then you clearly know the main character isn't going to die. Sure, that's usually the case with third person novels, but now and then you'll find a George R. R. Martin who doesn't care if he kills off a beloved main character or not. I don't like the limitedness of them either, being stuck with one character and one perspective.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm more of a roleplay a character's dialouge/actions in my mind type writer. I have the hardest time decided to write 1st person or 3rd however. With 1st person you get to use mystery a bit more, but 3rd gives you an opportunity to give more detail to surroundings for the most part. Ugh, decisions...decisions. 

I think this would be fun to try for a mostly stoic character. I might give it a go...


----------



## tekra lupain (Aug 8, 2012)

Conker said:


> My problem with first person stories is that it ruins some of the suspense for them. If the main character is in peril but the book isn't over, then you clearly know the main character isn't going to die. Sure, that's usually the case with third person novels, but now and then you'll find a George R. R. Martin who doesn't care if he kills off a beloved main character or not. I don't like the limitedness of them either, being stuck with one character and one perspective.



it's odd. i always think 3rd person stories that deal with alot of characters never really delve much into chaarcters inner workings and details of how they move how they act to tell the reader things they would learn from body language in real life that isn't obvious like, "he held the gun nervously" perhaps. "he held the gun steady the slightest tremble showing across his normally stoic face" of course that just then could be 3rd person, but imagine describing each and every character in that detail, i feel 1st person gives you the freedom to do that without getting bogged down.

course there's books like the demonata saga of darren shan that skips between different first person views.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 8, 2012)

tekra lupain said:


> it's odd. i always think 3rd person stories that deal with alot of characters never really delve much into chaarcters inner workings and details of how they move how they act to tell the reader things they would learn from body language in real life that isn't obvious like, "he held the gun nervously" perhaps. "he held the gun steady the slightest tremble showing across his normally stoic face" of course that just then could be 3rd person, but imagine describing each and every character in that detail, i feel 1st person gives you the freedom to do that without getting bogged down.



Well, to be honest, if you're getting bogged down in stuff like that, you're probably just not writing it very well.  If you do first or third person, you could do either "He held the gun nervously," or "I held the gun nervously", and in both cases it's not exactly spectacular writing.  In third I would write that "The gun shook in his hand," and in first I'd try something like, "My breathing quickened as I held the gun."  Or something.  The perspective doesn't really matter if you know what mood you want to set.

Anyway, I guess we're supposed to be writing monologues, so I'll bow out again, as I currently have some other writing to do.  But I thought I'd mention that.


----------



## Kadrian (Aug 19, 2012)

My computer and software are showing their age.  I can't read a .docx file.  How about posting it as .txt?

I write a lot of stuff in first person form, both short stories and personal essays.

http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/kadrian/

The following are in first person:

My First Story, The Party, A Few Words from God, Tobar, Seven Years Gone, An Act of Daring.

Happy reading.


----------

